# Open Office - Bilder zuschneiden



## DaFunk2k (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen,ob es in OpenOffice 2.0 noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt Bilder zuzuschneiden. Geht das nur über das Kontextmenü Bild und dann Zuschneiden? Oder gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, dass Bild 'direkt' zuzuschneiden, so wie es unter Word möglich ist.

Will ja nicht gegen OO bashen, aber das ist zum Beispiel ein Grund was mich am Wechsel zu OO hindert.

Schönen Gruß
DaFunk2k


----------

